# Another test by UHS?



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey.. 

i just read this news article.. 

Separate entry tests for overseas Pakistanis | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

and also on CMH's site.. it sez that all foreign candidates and overseas pakistanis should clearn this test before applying to CMH... however there is nothign about this test mentioned on the UHS website... so.. i have no idea what to do.. is this true? how can i found out? does anyone know? if it is true.. how do we register for this test... :S 

oh god... pakistan pakistan... #angry


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i want to apply to CMH.. UOL..FATIMA MEMORIAL and LMDC.. i will apply as an overseas pakistani and will write their exam... is their any other exam i hav to take before i qualify as an oversea pakistani to take the private colleges entrance test... please reply soon becuz im really worried


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

take exam for overseas on 26th oct i think is the date announced


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

4 admision in wah n cmh u hav 2 clear uhs entery test bt 4 lmdc fmh iimc fauji foundation ,margalla u don need to appear in uhs test coz they r takin there own test now after special permision 4m uhs .in 2009 n onwards all private colleges affiliated wid uhs will admit there studentz on basis of uhs rsult. if u r applyin as overseas u hav 2 pay more dan 7lac per year


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i went to lmdc today.. u also hav to clear the UHS exam to apply to the college.. 

from what i found out.. even ALL da private colleges cant admit students who havnt cleared the overseas exams... and this news came all of a sudden.... im begining to hate the pakistani education system..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i already hated this they dnt do justice with fsc nor with a levels, just the way to pass is to get 970 plus number in fsc or a level



Fareeha said:


> i already hated this they dnt do justice with fsc nor with a levels, just the way to pass is to get 970 plus number in fsc or a level


 n ya read cmh site they have stated tht 4 over seas u have to pass uhs exam of oct 26
am sorry i wanted to edit my up msg n quoted instead of tht now dnt know how to dlt
sory


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

CMH has its own test as well as the UHS test to evaluate candidates. I swear, talk about making the candidates grind their brains on the rough. No wonder Pakistan's still a developing country. *rolleyes* The CMH ppl have changed the dates on their website gazillion times, each person says something different, what the hell? are we stupid morons or robots, appearing for every test under the sun to get into their college? [email protected]#$%^&*()!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> i already hated this they dnt do justice with fsc nor with a levels, just the way to pass is to get 970 plus number in fsc or a level


i am sorry to say Fareeha.. but it is justice for FSC people.. but maybe not for A-Levels and Foreign Nationals and Oversea Pakistanis.. 

becuz 1st.. da UHS test is based on FSC books.. which FSC students have studied for da past 2 years... wile the A Levels/Overseas/Foreign group just has a few months to learn all they can from the FSC books.. which is why the majority of the people who clear and get good marks in the UHS MCAT are the FSC students... 

before.. we (overseas & Foreign nationals) had a choice of going to ANY private college regardless of how we did in the UHS exam.. but now.. if we dont clear it we cant even APPLY!! so yeah... it really isnt the FSC people who are put in the tough spot... #dull


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i totally agree with u SARA tht pakistan medical colleges never supports A Level students and believe me if all the A levels students r given a chance by IBCC wid out deducting their 10% marks they would score more marks in entry test than the Fsc students......i m an A Level student and i didnt studied anything from Fsc books still i passed the UHS entry test.........now i knew if i would have prepared myself from july from the FSC books i definetly would have scored high marks....


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

ahan.. they deduct 10% from u..  but from me they deducted 20%.. its so unfair.. why do they think that American and British education is not equal to theirs.. oh well.. what can we do.. so chickoos did u do ur A levels from Pakistan or abroad? cuz if u did it abroad u still have a chance.. give the UHS overseas october 26th test... im planning to do that..


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i applied as a local ....and already gave the test


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

even i hav given the local test from uhs since there is no sure way of knowing when is that test for overseas and how do we register for it


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i aint saying in terms of studies stuff u cant imagne my 15 frndz were reapeaters who got upto 900 marks now , n i know a gal who was 3rd time reapeater n she got 980 now n my fnrd frm kc who got 940 marks in first trial n she now acrdng to merit number wd be out of lhr am just saying tht the govt should seperate the repeaters sear after all there is a didfference btwn repeaters n first trials?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

coolblue_one said:


> even i hav given the local test from uhs since there is no sure way of knowing when is that test for overseas and how do we register for it


 
hey coolblue..

i went to UHS to ask about this overseas test.. and they sed yes they r giving it.. date is decided as oct 26th... and they will put more information about forms and registration on the UHS website so make sure ur cheking it constantly.. and even if u gave dis test before.. u can still giv this test if u count as a foreign national..overseas pakistani or if ur frm anothr board... but yeah.. dnt bother telling em that u took it before...just to b on da safe side...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

wt u mean safe side? they wd take just those people who score good not giving pref to those who apered in sept 14 test


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

No preferences. Just another test for foreigners!
Anyway if u appeared in the 14th sep test, u will clearly know the question to except in the test! Its an advantage


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah you are right xero. it mayb an advantage but im pretty sure they wont giv da same test again.. 

and as for fareeha.. ofcrse they will pick the top candidates..


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

hey 
how do u register for it


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

me too has given the local entry test .....can i apply as a foreigner too


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah u can ur frm uae ofcourse u can but then u would be fighting for overseas seats not for locals


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

*UHS entry test*

I heard the other test Uhs is holding will be on 29th of oct, 2008. Is it true? 
Does anyone have any idea about the level of difficulty of the test? #confused


----------



## shararakhan (Sep 28, 2008)

i want to know the same! someone please help us!

i live in new york right now, my family is considering sending me for the entry test!

someone please give us more information.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i heard its on 26th but u shud check again..first u shud get the equivalence from IBCC .........the test is based purely on Fsc and nothing else..so only study from Fsc books .....the final merit list is prepared as follows:
70 % marks from Fsc
30 % marks from entry test marks


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

Nah i heard its on the 29th and you have to get 40% marks for the entry test and 60% marks Fsc. Doesn't any one live in lahore who could confirm it?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys, if you've applied for CMH medical college, didn't they inform you about the other entry test being held by UHS?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

okkkkkayy guys.. heres the info u all wanted.. 

the test is being held on 29th October 9 am at PunJab University's examination hall on Wahdat road... u can get the forms from UHS frm 9 am to 2pm... till the 21st only. 

There is not "merit list" for this test.. basicallly its for private colleges.. and you have to clear this test with atlest 40% marks to b eligible for private medical colleges in punjab... its a requirement set by the govt. As for the private colleges.. the ones who conducted their own test (CMH,FMH) they wont consider these marks... they said it doesnt matter to them as long as you clear this UHS test.. for admission in their coleges u hav to have GREAT marks in their test... 

more details are on the CMH Medical College Website... apparently.. UHS people are being lazy and not putting anything on their website... which ofcrse... is nothign new..  

ShararaKhan if u wanna give this test.. u better come here real sooon and get registered...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

hey thanks. Btw does anybody have any idea about the commencement of LMDC's classes?


----------

